# If JJ ends up in Atlanta...



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If Johnson ends up going to the Hawks, who do the Suns pick up and replace him with? Or do you just place Barbosa in Johnsons spot, hope for the best, and sign another player?


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

if joe goes to atlanta then we're screwed! simple as that thats not a lost you can bounce back from like with the q. richardson trade. that was bad enough and we still don't know how well thomas is gonna fit in.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

michael finley would be a decent replacement. Not an improvement, but only a step back instead of a fall down.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

yeah but the team still wouldn't be the same. if its not broke don't fix it. they tryin' to make to many changes to a perfectly good team.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

hirschmanz said:


> michael finley would be a decent replacement. Not an improvement, but only a step back instead of a fall down.


I think he is the only possible name that would be a player who could possibly be close to JJ. At this point no he's not as good but he's the only guy who is atleast somewhat close. Down the road that won't be true though.

Mr Houston has to mentioned as a LLE prospect if a SG spot is open because we all know he can shoot the 3.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

phxsunshine said:


> yeah but the team still wouldn't be the same. if its not broke don't fix it. they tryin' to make to many changes to a perfectly good team.


 :clap:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jim Jackson. He's a good defender and he can shoot three's.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Jim Jackson is best served coming off the bench. If Joe is not replaced our bench is even weaker than it was last year. I'd go for Finley in a heartbeat.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Sadly yes we would have to go for Finley. Its a step down, but I guess Amare would be getting 40 points a night :raised_ey


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sarver sucks.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Sarver sucks.


amen to that


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Sarver sucks.


I'll reserve judgement on that until we know for sure he'll match. I know he better build a bullet proof skybox if he doesn't.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Sedd said:


> I'll reserve judgement on that until we know for sure he'll match. I know he better build a bullet proof skybox if he doesn't.


He actually sits on the floor.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tiz said:


> He actually sits on the floor.


If he doesn't match. Not anymore.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> If he doesn't match. Not anymore.


True. So very true.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> If he doesn't match. Not anymore.


That's what I'm saying


----------

